# Question Gentleman, If you were sick and your wife didn't take care of you...



## SoulStorm (Jul 17, 2012)

How would you feel and what would you think of her?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

What do you mean by take care of you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

If she won't sing "Soft Kitty"... I'm gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Like fetch me some strepsils and make me some lemon tea? Meh, I'll do it myself =/


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

Depends on how she is as a person, but if she won't wait on me hand and foot then the hell with her!!! I want my back rubbed, spoon fed, and more.

All kidding aside if I'm bed ridden and she won't at least help me some then I'd be upset.

If I had a sinus infection or something and could function then I wouldn't expect her to take care of me - just focus on the kids and so forth.

Joe


----------



## SoulStorm (Jul 17, 2012)

By take care of I meant help you if you couldn't help yourself.

I had a friend who had his blood pressure go up to 200+ over 139..normal blood pressure is about 120/60
he was on bed rest and she never asked him if he needed a thing. Even left him alone on more than one occasion.
Now that he's better he has great resentment towards her for not at least checking in on him.
He has been a good husband to her..not perfect, but when she was sick..he was there for her.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

What did he miss out on? What Did he need that he asked for that he didnt get? What happened while she was out? Vague statements like help you if you couldn't help yourself do nothing for me. That's speaking in "woman". I also wouldn't be surprised if she was upset that he was laid up with high blood pressure after she's been trying to get him to change his habits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

I had the unfortunate luck of falling off of a ladder as I stepped onto a roof. Net result was a fractured vertebra. She took the day off whil I was in the ER. The next day she was back at work, came home at lunch to check on me. Day 2 I had to get a friend to comeover and help me out. 

When she had a hystorectomy, I was there for her. Net result, I was an inconvenience, and we are almost divorced.

c2500


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> If she won't sing "Soft Kitty"... I'm gone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl:

As to the question it depends on how sick and what taking care of. If like you said incapacitation occurred, I would expect the same as i would offer, that is, for a SO I would do anything i could that they couldn't do for themselves. 

If someone can't bring themselves to do that, you have to question how significant the S in SO is for them.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

End of March, beginning of April, I had a really bad bout with kidney stones. Laid me up for almost 2 full weeks. Gotta say, my wife was there for me every step of the way. Mostly feeling bad because there was actually very little she could do for me.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If a husband was sick, his wife's indifference would have become more noticeable but I doubt she changed just because he was ill. Odds are, she wasn't doing much for him when he was well.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

How sick? If I can walk I don't really need her. It's nice if she checks on me (phone call) through the day. But having a spouse wait on you hand an foot because you don't feel well (cold, flu) is unreasonable. We do that for our children. Spouses aren't children and shouldn't behave that way.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Unless I am somehow incapacitated, stay the hell away from me


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it depends a lot on how the wife is when she's sick. Personally, if I'm sick I just want you to leave some soup and 7Up outside the door and leave me alone to die in peace.  So unless someone tells me that they want fussing over, I assume they feel the way I do. 

I'm not exactly sure what her sitting around staring at him laying around taking blood pressure medicine would have accomplished for his recovery? If all he's doing is sitting in bed, why wouldn't she leave him alone to get her stuff done?


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Bed rest, huh? Usually means you can walk minimally to do the necessary, and then return to bed... to rest. I'd expect my wife to check in by phone a couple times a day and get my prescriptions. That's about it. 

Pillow fluffing? Negative. 
Home made chicken soup? Negative.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

VermisciousKnid said:


> How sick? If I can walk I don't really need her. It's nice if she checks on me (phone call) through the day. But having a spouse wait on you hand an foot because you don't feel well (cold, flu) is unreasonable. We do that for our children. Spouses aren't children and shouldn't behave that way.


I agree. I didn't want someone opening the bedroom door every 10 minutes asking if I needed anything. I just wanted to be left alone to get better.


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

If a woman is with you when you vomit and have diarrhea, she's a keeper! If she helps you clean either, wed without a second thought!!


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

SoulStorm said:


> How would you feel and what would you think of her?


Well, she might not be of a nurturing type as the husband is, and that might cause him to be disappointed.

It happens to me many times when I am sick, thank g-d I am not sick often!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Minimum amount of care:

Keep me fed and hydrated

Keep me clean if it's a very messy disease.

Make sure I have the suitable medications and help administrate them if necessary.

Check to make sure I am not dead or worse every so often. This high BP thing meant that maybe he could have died...and she didn't care.

Depending on their financial circumstances, I get she might not have been able to be home. But a phone call during her breaks and maybe asking a neighbor or relative to drop by wouldn't be out of place.

She is NOT trustworthy...and I would bear that in mind in my future relationship with her.

Is it worth a divorce? No. But it might very well merit marital counseling because a) I did something to upset her enough to not give a good Goddamn about me or b) she's a selfish b*tch.

Knowing which is sort of important.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

I am a lucky man and do not have to worry about not being looked after.

My wife is great at taking care of people, if anyone is sick / unwell she is always the first to help / offer help. I do not like to be fussed over so try and do as much for myself as I can so my wife knows that if I ask her to run me a bath / make me some hot soup I am truly suffering.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

whatslovegottodowithit? said:


> If a woman is with you when you vomit and have diarrhea, she's a keeper! If she helps you clean either, wed without a second thought!!


I don't think i would want someone with me through those unless I was bed ridden. If it's just the flu or a stomach virus, I'll handle it myself.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

guess it depends on your definition of take care. Some women like myself just aren't the caretaker type. I'll bring him food and medicine but I'm not going to hover over him with a wet rag on his forehead, massage him and spoon feed him. I'm just practical when it comes to illness. If you're on your deathbed and can't make it to the bathroom alone or feed yourself it's time to go to the ER.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SO likes being fussed over when he's really sick,I'm happy to do that for him.It makes me feel good to take care of him.
If he's just feeling a bit under the weather,he's ok without having me fuss over him.

He knows to leave me alone when I'm very sick. 


He says he would think I didn't care or I was selfish if I didn't fuss over him.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry I'm and old school man.

I'm tough as nails...until I get a booboo.

Than I need wifey to make me better. Such is life for Sinnister and I embrace it.

The reality is that NEVER happens and she rarely does a thing but hey, such is Sinnisters life.


----------

